Ask HN: Favorite Android App to Browse HN? - kevlar1818
======
limeblack
Honestly I just use the web interface with HN Replies[0]. Non of the Android
apps I have tried support notifications which defeats the purpose entirely for
me.

[0]: [http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/)

------
BadJo0Jo0
Materialistic

~~~
beatgammit
Yeah, is there any other?

------
langf
Why do you need App when you can browse HN in preinstalled browser?

~~~
beatgammit
It has a dark theme. That's really the only reason I use Materialistic.

